# My new addition



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

My Rogue; nearly four weeks old.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oooooooh I want :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: They are so gorgeous! Especially the one who's got something to say in the second picture. Oh please say that s/he is available!

PS I think i am kitten broody....


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

The gobby one in the second pic is my baby girl.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oooh I am green with envy! She looks special!!


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

aww sooo cute !


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww wittle babies :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my god how cute, ME WANT ME WANT ,,,,,,,,,,:thumbup:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She's lovely and clever! She's getting practice in for the big calling to come in the future


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

tylow said:


> She's lovely and clever! She's getting practice in for the big calling to come in the future


Good point! To think I thought a third cat wouldn't make such a big impact, she's going to be loud.


----------



## Arlani (May 9, 2010)

Oooo they're gorgeous! <333


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Just over four weeks.  My how they grow.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oooooooooooooooooo :001_wub: stop it I'm going green & I dont suit it :lol:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Should not have looked at this thread. SO JEALOUS


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Awwww gorgeous!!


----------



## hebber (Sep 9, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Some recent piccies of my little lady:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg how can anything be that cute, she really has to be the cutest kitten I have ever seen (hope my three dont read this).


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh now you are rubbing it in!!!!!!

She is even more gorgeous now  

Well should you change your mind, you know where to find me....


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I make no apologies.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :001_wub: can she get any cuter bet you cant wait now


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Nope, I can't. Seven weeks left now. :thumbup:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Three weeks left to go. :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Messyhearts will you please stop posting these pictures and making me fall head over heals in love with her, you know Manchester isnt so far from huddersfield and you are well within range for a cat stealing mission , On the other hand I dont know your actual address so youre pretty safe so MORE PICCIES PLEASE .


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

She isn't in Manchester yet anyway so she's very safe.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> She isn't in Manchester yet anyway so she's very safe.


Mwahahahahaha for now :devil: :lol:, Will you be breeding from her when shes old enough ?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, hopefully. She'll be my first breeding girl.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow she is stunning! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

